# محاضرة فى فن إدارة الوقت



## waken (26 يونيو 2006)

هذه المحاضرة هامة و مفيدة للكيميائى / عبد الفتاح محمود


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وفاء1980 (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الأستاذ (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نور السعيد (15 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأعاننا الله على الأستغلال الأمثل لأوقاتنا


----------



## oras (28 أغسطس 2006)

زاك الله خير


----------



## مروان مقطري (5 سبتمبر 2006)

موقع مفيد وجزاك الله خير


----------



## a6d4ever (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر*

عشت يا استاذنا الفاضل
وبورك سعيك


----------



## nofal (9 يوليو 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------

